# I love these dogs!!



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I know that I've posted pictures of these two sleeping before, but I just can not get over how cute they are together - I love these dogs!! ;D

I've never had a dog love to snuggle (with people or dogs) as much as a V - now I can't imagine not having one!!!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

CC, it's awesome isn't it. Nothing better than falling asleep with your Vizsla next to you, its head resting on your shoulder.....


----------



## stryker (Dec 9, 2012)

these are my buddies


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

My girls love each other!


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Our guys sleep here every night!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

This is one of Darcy 20 plus months ago enjoying my can..where does the time go ...it only feels like yesterday..
PS///no animals were harmed in the drinking of this high energy drink..


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Still can't figure out why I would walk or hike the hills without dogs. They keep me grounded in a over-stressed world. 

They "make me" go out into nature. 

I love these dogs!!!! Agreed.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/07/introverts-and-vizslas.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/08/hungarian-pointers-character-over.html

Read quote under picture attached. Couldn't say it better.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

*Because we are INTROVERTS ? 
*
So many of my friends don't understand this obsession. 



redbirddog said:


> > _Still can't figure out why I would walk or hike the hills without dogs. They keep me grounded in a over-stressed world_.
> 
> 
> They "make me" go out into nature.
> ...


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Like RBD I loved the Paul Harvey tribute to farmers - but if I did it - on the 8th day God gave us the Vizsla to make us get out and enjoy the bounty he has given us + a littel **** on earth ( my pup at my side ) LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Buddy's for life


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

This is a piece I wrote a couple of years ago about my beautiful Ziva ... I have it printed out with the photo matted and framed.


She runs like an athlete toned and sleek
Her golden red hair glistens in the sun
When you look into her eyes you feel the magic
There is something special about this girl
Her love of life can be felt the moment you see her
She exudes happiness and joy
Her warmth embraces you
With one touch you become her prisoner
There is no escape
She has drawn you in
Such is the power
The beauty
The unconditional love
She owns you now and forever
She is Ziva
Hungarian Vizsla


As CrazyCash and RBD said .... I LOVE THESE DOGS!


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

I had the most lovely walk in the forest today...


----------

